# The bolt of seatpost - 2015 Defy Advanced / Advanced Pro



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Checked it to see if it tightened before riding but noticed the inner part was worn out. Wondering if I need to go to dealer to find the same bolt.


----------

